# Systema Seminar, June 7 & 8



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 28, 2003)

Systema and Russian Weapon Seminar
June 7th and 8th
Featuring Sonny Puzikas

Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas- served in Soviet MVD (Ministry of Internal Affairs) special purpose unit in late 80's-early 90's, combat experience. Martial arts practitioner for over 20 years, instructor in Russian System under Vladimir Vasiliev, Huc Chung Kun Tao and Silat. Personal protection specialist with significant experience in providing protection to VIP's in Russia and US and anti-terrorism/security consultant to federal, state and local law enforcement agencies. Co-founder and instructor of Progressive
Combat Concepts in Tampa, FL.

Location: Shochoh Martial Arts
15905 Brookwood Dr Suite#4210
Huntersville, NC 28078
Time: 10am to 5pm
Day one: Weapons & field training, ammo & firearms provided. Ear and eye protection required, bring your own.
Day two: Systema training
Cost: Both Days $125*
$60 Systema only June 8th **
Space is Limited!
*Must pay for both days by May 31st.
**$75 after May 31st.
Call 704-895-1070 for more info or
E-mail info@systema-nc.com www.systema-nc.com


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (May 8, 2003)

Note that the address above is incorrect. 

The correct address for the seminar and checks is:

Shochoh Martial Arts
15905 Brookway Dr Suite#4210
Huntersville, NC 28078

Also a clarification on the first day of training. About 25% of the first day will be live fire, the other 75% will be Systema attacks/defenses with weapons (rifles, knives, etc). Should be a good time.

mark


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

